# new jail framework



## dakobg (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi,

I develop and port a new jail framework systutils/jadm. This tool is written in Python and uses jail.conf, ZFS and VNET.  Any feedback (no matter if is good or not) will be very helpful for future development. For more details: https://github.com/NikolayDachev/jadm 

Regards,
Nikolay


----------

